# American Embroidery Supply Offers Platinum Mist 200 Adhesive Spray



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

American Embroidery Supply offers Platinum Mist 200 adhesive spray for use in embroidery appliqué and other applications to prevent fabric from slipping underneath the needle while being sewn. This general purpose spray has a high solids content, is non-ozone depleting and VOC compliant. It has a fast tack with quick adhesion and also is repositionable. It will not stain fabric. It comes in a 20-ounce aerosol spray can. 

It also can be used as a pallet adhesive for screen printing. It has a strong bond making it ideal when being used for multiple fabric pulls. It also can be used when flash curing. 

American Embroidery Supply offers a full line of stabilizers, scissors, snips, and clips. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 678-401-7160; or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

